# Unable to Connect to Unsecured Wireless Networks



## manrock111 (Jan 26, 2009)

i have this same problem and situation but in my case Wifi router is provided by Indian Govt. coz my dad is reputed Govt. Employee here and i just got transfer to this new house. But i am able to connect to router I am attaching the a image file here... it is unsecure


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

I have Moved/Created a New Thread for you here and will be assisted here as well.
Please describe in detail the issue that you're experiencing.


----------



## manrock111 (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks mod 
as title suggest i am unable to connect to unsecure wireless connection named shri sai 3, I am on Windows 7
Please take a look on attachment.


----------



## manrock111 (Jan 26, 2009)

Please help i am internet less right now


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the exact symptom?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Try removing all wireless profiles stored in your computer and re-connect to your home wireless network:
Here's a guide=> Click on Start select Control Panel. Select the Network and Internet option and then click the Network and Sharing Center. In the tasks on the left click Manage Wireless Networks. Click your network name in the list, then right-click and select Remove Network. This will clear out the profile. Then go back to the Network and Sharing Center and click Connect to a network and reconnect to your network.


----------



## manrock111 (Jan 26, 2009)

thanx for concern, actually on my home there is wifi router which transmit an unsecured network named shri sai 3 as shown under attachment. And i am unable to connect that?

@2x i have done as u told by go manage network. There was only one profile which i created for my ad hoc network with my friend.
But now i removed that also. Shri sai is not coming under manage network.

Please see attachment.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

The attachment is missing, please try uploading again and attach to your next post.

Are you able to connect to your router using a Wired Connection?

From your Control Panel=> Network Connections, do you see a Wireless Network Connections here? Does it have any *X* symbol on it?

Please disable any Security or Firewall Software that you have for now.

Verify if you're using any Proxy's and please remove it, here's the guide.

Please provide an ipconfig/ all of the computers in your network.
Click on Start => in Run or Quick search type the word cmd on the blank field and press enter. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## manrock111 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry for late reply due to network Issue, currently i am using phone as modem and i don't have lan wires coz i just moved to this new house.

here is attachment image 










I will shortly update the ipconfig asap


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please follow some troubleshooting guides provided in *Post# 8*.

I would also recommend a Router's Channel Change. Here in the US...1, 6 or 11 are very good selections. Your current signal from the snapshot doesn't look very good. Also, it's best to Secure your Network, WPA or WPA2 are my recommendations.

Post update please.


----------



## manrock111 (Jan 26, 2009)

there is no X sign in network Connection and i no using proxy, i have kaspersky internet security which i disable along with firewall.

here is your ipconfig:


C:\Users\******>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Manlap
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter Nokia N72 USB Modem #3 (OTA):

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Nokia N72 USB Modem #3 (OTA)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 110.224.7.106(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 202.56.230.5
202.56.230.6
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-D9-19-F9-13
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-D9-19-F9-13
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D3-ED-40-D0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F7B5F57E-549E-486F-9900-12530367536E}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F6D9EDC1-7C7E-4194-A206-548973EC61F5}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8BFD3EEE-2940-4A74-9187-5F4F07C6B5E1}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D5B46C5E-FDB5-4814-ADFC-9C9CADE7DD4C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1c6d:acf:911f:f895(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1c6d:acf:911f:f895%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 520093696
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-8B-86-5F-00-16-D3-ED-40-D0

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:6ee0:76a::6ee0:76a(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 202.56.230.5
202.56.230.6
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

__________________________________________________________________________

Apart from this i am not allowed to change channel and I understand signal of router signal is weak (most of time fair strength), due to its located in one common place for all houses.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I assume that this is the problematic Device that you're trying to use to connect to the router?


> Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> ...


From your computer verify that all your network services are Started from Control Panel=> switch to Classic View then Admin Tools=> Services: 
•	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
•	Computer Browser 
•	DHCP Client 
•	DNS Client 
•	Network Connections 
•	Network Location Awareness 
•	Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
•	Server 
•	TCP/IP Netbios helper 
•	Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
•	WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
•	Workstation How to Start computer browser service


----------



## manrock111 (Jan 26, 2009)

K mod i have double checked all services all working fine.

Now one off topic thing your website have one virus download script my kaspersky detected that here it is



```
19-Jun-10 11:53:53 AM	Detected: HEUR:Trojan-Downloader.Script.Generic	http://http.cdnlayer.com/drivingrevenue/dRev.js		Application:   Google Chrome
```


it is also detected on on reply post url on tsf urls


```
19-Jun-10 11:55:15 AM	Detected: HEUR:Trojan-Downloader.Script.Generic	http://www.techsupportforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2769791		Google Chrome
```
It is good to remove this otherwise google will ban visitor here:sigh:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you removed infected files found? Go for it, I will also Report this. Thanks for letting us know.

Were you able to connect using a wireless connection?


----------



## manrock111 (Jan 26, 2009)

no i didn't able to use that wlan connection.

I just confirmed u that all windows service that u want to check by me is working fine.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Alrighty then....let's try something else.

Click on Start, right click My Computer => Properties => Hardware tab => Device Manager => find your Network Adapters and expand it. Right click on the Wireless Adapter and choose Uninstall. To reinstall, right click anywhere on any Device, then choose Scan for hardware changes. Normally your Windows will do a Plug N play auto install for you, but just in case you might have your CD driver ready.
See if you can find and install the latest driver for your wireless network adapter. You may find it from the manufacturer's site.

Also, regarding your concern if your computer might have been infected bec of this Forum, No you're not. Please check out this link regarding your issue and again, there's nothing to be worried about.


----------



## manrock111 (Jan 26, 2009)

hey i have found this regards virus alert www.malwarecrawler.com/?p=13


----------



## manrock111 (Jan 26, 2009)

sir i have try uninstall then install step, and i stuck and frustrated alotafter uninstall. Coz after installing everything looks fine under manage drivers but now there is no MS virtual adapter like









and then shri sai3 network also stop showing in network search, Then i went to all network connection and find wireless network was disable i tried to enable but not able to do so... Then i again uninstall but same thing happen. 

At last i do system restore and now thanks god everything Fine like before but still i am facing connect to unsecured network problem


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay...I have 2 other recommendations for you. It's either, you can change and access or someone can change the Channel of the router. Another thing is for you to buy a wireless extender, there's a variety of them.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I prefer using hi-gain antennas and maybe a signal amplifier over wireless range extenders. Nothing to configure and have configuration issues with. :smile:


Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas. You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a some examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna

[HAO14SD] Outdoor Hi-Gain 14dBi Directional Antenna Kit

For 802.11n applications, this ZyXEL ANT1106 6db omni-directional antenna can be used.

For really long range outdoor applications, this 24dB parabolic WiFi Antenna may be a good choice.

If you have a wireless adapter that doesn't have provisions for an external antenna, one adapter that I've had good luck with is a Rosewill RNX-G1 USB Wireless Adapter. It's feature is that is has a removable antenna and will accommodate replacement antennas.

This is just a sample of available products, many people have hi-gain antennas with similar specifications, but I haven't seen any other suppliers of signal boosters.


----------



## manrock111 (Jan 26, 2009)

so that means there nothing wrong with router except signals, k i'll purchase one i hope this problem will solve surely by this.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

It seems to be just a signal issue. Pls keep us posted.


----------

